# Food SPARKING in microwave



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Ok, just thought this was a bit weird. I've been mixing in Nature's Diet - Puppy in with my pup's hard food (about a teaspoonful) and it suggests on the pack you can warm it up a bit in the microwave if you want, so I thought I'd give it a try to make Baby's meal a bit different.

So I put the teaspoonful in the microwave in a plastic dish, and within 2 seconds of it being in there, bright yellow sparks were coming off of it! It was like it was exploding! It was really really weird!

Is food supposed to do that? Cos I didn't think it was! xD I can't think of what might be in the food that's making it react in that way. And leaving it in the microwave for literally 4 seconds made it PIPING hot


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I think I would stop feeding that food. The only reason it is sparking, sounds like there is some kind of metal in the food. Maybe someone else can tell us why??????????????


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Sounds really weird - think i would stop feeding Baby it aswell - would you eat something that sparked??


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Lol. To be honest, if it tasted good, i'd eat anything 

I'm just a bit annoyed. I thought this was one of the better foods 

Naturediet Ingredients:
Chicken, Lamb, Tripe, Brown Rice, Carrots, Egg, Kelp, Natural ground bone, vitamins & minerals, Vitamin A, D3 and E20. 

Crap. I just noticed something in VERY small print at the bottom of the packet. 'Once opened refrigerate and use within 48 hours' 

Hmm, i've been feeding her this since...a week ago? It's been in the fridge, no way would she get through it all in 48 hours. Seems such a waste to throw it away. I swear this feeding/choosing the right food thing is such a pain in the ass.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I think you just cooked it for too long. Maybe hold off on the warming it up if she eats it fine cold. It sounds like a really healthy food. I usually keep cannedfood for 3 days before throwing it out.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

lol i heated it once and it exploaded all inside the microwave - what a smelly mess eww

i think u just over heated it too i would imagine its something like the rice and carrots that exploaded (just a guess tho)

i put the thing in a tuppawear box so its sealed up in the fridge it take twig 4-5 days to eat a tray of nature diet


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Cooked it for too long? It was in there for like, 6 seconds! xD But yeah, I guess I'll just stick to keeping it cold from now on  

I've been keeping it wrapped in a little plastic bag in the fridge, my pup's got through about half the tub since last week when I got it for her.

She never seems to digest the rice properly, it's really clear in her poop. That was actually why I tried the heating to begin with, I thought it might soften the rice a bit and help with the digestion. 

I wish it came in smaller tubs though  I hate to waste half the tray of food!


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

If its in a foil packaging a small piece could have been in food and thats what sparked? 

I mix wet food pouches in with Pebbles food meant to use a pouch a day but it lasts her a week so i just put it in the fridge - threw it out after this time.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Rah have u tried using the puppy or the lite one? cuz that has no rice in it


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

It is the puppy one? Naturediet Puppy it's called


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

where do you get nature diet from? it sounds good. i think henry gets really bored of his dry food i would like to mix in a wet one but it would have to agree with his digestion.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Pets at home do ND as should most pet shops


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

I get it from my local petshop. They stock naturediet, nature's menu, james wellbeloved, nutro choice, burns, and more i'm forgetting  

The big tray of wet food costs 80p, and half a tub has lasted Baby a week, although I think I may need to throw that one away now because I just read today that it's supposed to be used within 48 hours 

But Baby's been doing great on it. All her poop is solid and healthy looking - just full of rice xD


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

that's cheap i thought a good food would cost a lot more than that. which dry food do you use?


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Nutro choice puppy, chicken and rice flavour. There's also lamb & rice puppy, but the bits are bigger. I was considering moving onto Royal Canin Mini Junior, but my local petshop doesn't stock it so I'd have to order it in, which seems silly considering she loves the nutro choice and it's one of the better foods anyway. So the free samples I was given of the royal canin i just use as treats! I've heard good things about the James Wellbeloved too, but the bits in that are really big, over twice the size of the nutro choice bits. Royal Canin is the smallest though.

My petshop keeps giving me free samples of the nutro choice though, I have enough free samples of it to last me about a month and a half  But yeah, these types of foods are only around 60p more expensive than the crappy foods like bakers complete


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

do pets at home do nutro choice? i have been looking for a decent food that doesn't cost the earth


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I think what you should do next time is to put the remaining food in a plastic, sealed container like tupperware. Walmart sells stuff like that for really cheap. I've always heard that you NEVER put a can into the fridge to keep food in.

We were supplimenting Maggie's food with canned and it kept for about a week in the plastic.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

rather than micro it I add a little boiling water and stir it up this seems to go down really well with my lot.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Ooh, thanks Chigang, i'll try that another day 

And I know about the metal can thing - I wouldn't store metal in the fridge! Naturediet comes in a plastic tub though


----------

